# 2013 Evart MTPCA Cookout



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello fellow trappers! It's that time again for convention cookouts and MTPCA's will be held on Saturday, August 17th at 5:00pm in Evart again at the Osceloa County Fairgrounds. This year we are happy to say the pig roast is back by popular demand! :grin:
As usual, we are looking for donations as we will be in a big need due to expected record turnout. Below is the starting list which will be updated weekly until convention.




(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
venison or other meats
(MTPCA) Pig
30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS)corn
salads
rolls
3 large foil pans with baked beans
ketchup
mustard
butter
desserts
(WALT SMITH)Pig Roaster

(DENNIS MELTON NAFA)Paper products
Large Foil Pans
oil (if we have fish or fries)
some pop, lemonade, sweet tea, drinks
utensils
foil
garbage bags
one of those tents with no sides on it 
fish/corn cookers frying pots and burners
a couple of grills (3-5)
tables


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Dennis, please put me down for some Venison sausage, homemade salsa & chips and a couple rolls of foil


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Joe!!!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Question: Is the cookout for members of the Association only, or is it open to the public? I'm not an MTPCA member, but it sounds like a great opportunity to meet other trappers. 
And if I might ask, what is the canopy needed for? Food? People?


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

The cookout is for everyone, if you would like to bring something to add to the feast great. If not that's ok, there is a donation jar on the food line and the proceeds go for one of our many programs. The canopy is used to keep some of the food covered while cooking/preparing. 

The cookout is one of the highlights of the convention.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be cooking fish, again!! Bringing 10-12# of various specie and willing to cook any donated fish. Also bringing foil pans w/covers as we use a lot of those. Trash bags tin foil and whatever veggies the garden will give!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
...
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS ) Corn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Sausage, Cheese and Crackers and possibly Walleye
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
(FEEDING GROUNDS) Fish, Pans, Trash Bags, Veggies
(VELGANG) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil

STILL NEED:
DINNER ROLLS (200)
DESSERTS
4 GRILLS
DRINKS
COOLERS with ICE
GARBAGE BAGS (10 LARGE)
FISH/CORN COOKERS


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Dennis I will bring my drink coolers as usual with lemonade for trapper ed and the cookout we can use them for the dealer dinner on Friday also if you want.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, Dale!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubb...472/2013_EVART_CONVENTION_COOKOUT#Post3909472

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is the update but have a long way to go!

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS ) Corn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Sausage, Cheese and Crackers and possibly Walleye
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
(FEEDING GROUNDS) Fish, Pans, Trash Bags, Veggies
(Joe Velchanski) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil
(Tamara Masterson) 200 dinner rolls
(Dennis Cronk) Three 20 lb. propane tanks
(Paul Dobbins) Smoked Salmon Cheese balls
(onacall-TM) two moose meatloaf
(Dale Hendershot) Drink coolers
(slicktail-TM) 2 cases pop, garbage bags

STILL NEED:
Seasonings for pig, venison, beaver
Venison hamburger
4 cans manwich sauce
5 galloons coleslaw
Dinner rolls (200 more)
20 lbs more potatoes
70 ears sweet corn
DESSERTS
MORE DRINKS

COOLERS with ICE
4 GRILLS
FISH/CORN COOKERS


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! That was quick! New update.

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS ) Corn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Sausage, Cheese and Crackers and possibly Walleye
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
(FEEDING GROUNDS) Fish, Pans, Trash Bags, Veggies
(Joe Velchanski) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil
(Tamara Masterson) 200 dinner rolls
(Dennis Cronk) Three 20 lb. propane tanks
(Paul Dobbins) Smoked Salmon Cheese balls
(onacall-TM) two moose meatloaf
(Dale Hendershot) Drink coolers
(slicktail-TM) 2 cases pop, garbage bags
(Diana Elliot) jellow/fruit salad, grape salad, potatoe and pasta salad, jello (shots too?) lol
(John Doctor & wife) 17 dozen dinner rolls, 3 salmon, turkey fryer, salad

STILL NEED:
Seasonings for pig, venison, beaver
Venison hamburger
4 cans manwich sauce
5 galloons coleslaw
20 lbs more potatoes
70 ears sweet corn
DESSERTS
MORE DRINKS
COOLERS with ICE
4 GRILLS
FISH/CORN COOKERS


----------



## wendellatkins (Feb 1, 2012)

Dennis, put me down for 4 cans Manwich and 20 lbs potatoes. Thanks


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Will do, thank you!!!!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

wendellatkins said:


> Dennis, put me down for 4 cans Manwich and 20 lbs potatoes. Thanks


I talked to a lady who owns a farmers market and she can order 50 pound boxes of them. Since I'm already in for 30 pounds I can just order a box and cover the potatoes if that's a little easier way to do it. At the risk of sounding like my Dutch neighbors, it's probably cheaper that way too. Al said he wanted to wrap them in tinfoil in his off time so that'll help too!


----------



## wendellatkins (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Motorcop1 that sounds OK. Then maybe Dennis can put me down for Manwich and seasoning for pig, beaver and venison.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Wendal! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

wendellatkins said:


> Hey Motorcop1 that sounds OK. Then maybe Dennis can put me down for Manwich and seasoning for pig, beaver and venison.


Done. Great idea, guys. Thanks! You guys are coming through once again. The kids are lucky to have a great group like we do!!!

If anyone could bring by potatoes by Friday around noon, I would appreciate it. If my other order of potatoe donations for the recognition dinner don't get delivered by then, I could use them then to save last minute scrabbling for new replacements.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> I will be cooking fish, again!! Bringing 10-12# of various specie and willing to cook any donated fish. Also bringing foil pans w/covers as we use a lot of those. Trash bags tin foil and whatever veggies the garden will give!


Dan, willing to help me cook on Friday as well for 3 pm :help:recognition dinner?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Man! We are almost there!

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS ) 15 dozen earsCorn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Burger, 4 cans Manwhich Sauce, Cheese and Crackers , fish cooker with propane
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
 (Joe Velchanski) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil
(Tamara Masterson) 200 dinner rolls
(Dennis Cronk) Three 20 lb. propane tanks
(Paul Dobbins) Smoked Salmon Cheese balls
(onacall-TM) two moose meatloaf
(Dale Hendershot) Drink coolers
(slicktail-TM) 2 cases pop, garbage bags
(Diana Elliot) jellow/fruit salad, grape salad, potatoe and 5 gallons cole slaw, jello (shots too?) lol
(John Doctor & wife) 17 dozen dinner rolls, 3 salmon, turkey fryer, salad
(Wolf Creek lures-TM) Fry oil
(MIhunter85-TM) Potatoes
(Greg L.-TM) 5 lbs venison Hamburger, ?
(MJH-TM) ?
(Erik Johnson) 30# potatoes, lemon aide mix, seasoning salt for potatoes
(Trent Masterson) 4 dozen cookies
(Wendellatkins-MS) 4 more cans Manwhich Sauce, seasoning for beaver, venison and pig



STILL NEED:
DESSERTS
MORE DRINKS
COOLERS with ICE
4 GRILLS
Large Frying pans for venison, beaver
Potatoe dicematic for fries
Grill utensils
Lemon, butter for 150 servings fish
2 gallons Tartar Sauce
Fish Fry batter for 180 servings


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't get there till Sat Dennis. But I'll cut and pre foil the potatoes so there ready to go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be happy to contribute something to the cookout (bread or dessert) if you can suggest something I can bake that won't need refrigeration.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you!!! How about brownies? Everyone loves brownies!!!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Thank you!!! How about brownies? Everyone loves brownies!!!
> 
> 2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


Okay then, put me down for a few pans of brownies (some with and without nuts) and maybe 6-8 dozen molasses cookies. How many people usually come to the cookout?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> Okay then, put me down for a few pans of brownies (some with and without nuts) and maybe 6-8 dozen molasses cookies. How many people usually come to the cookout?


Last year we serve 340 plates. I'd guess 240-280 roughly


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Dan, willing to help me cook on Friday as well for 3 pm :help:recognition dinner?


 I don't see a problem with that!Hope the dealers remember our pretty faces:yikes: when were pulling our skinny wallets out buying supplies:lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is the latest. We are almost there!

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes 
(JASON NICHOLS ) 15 dozen earsCorn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Burger, 4 cans Manwhich Sauce, Cheese and Crackers , fish cooker with propane
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
(Joe Velchanski) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil
(Tamara Masterson) 200 dinner rolls
(Dennis Cronk) Three 20 lb. propane tanks
(Paul Dobbins) Smoked Salmon Cheese balls
(onacall-TM) two moose meatloaf
(Dale Hendershot) Drink coolers
(slicktail-TM) 2 cases pop, garbage bags
(Diana Elliot) jellow/fruit salad, grape salad, potatoe and 5 gallons cole slaw, jello (shots too?) lol
(John Doctor & wife) 17 dozen dinner rolls, 3 salmon, turkey fryer, salad
(Wolf Creek lures-TM) Fry oil
(MIhunter85-TM) Potatoes
(Greg L.-TM) 5 lbs venison Hamburger, 
(MJH-TM) 80 burger buns
(Erik Johnson) 30# potatoes, lemon aide mix, seasoning salt for potatoes
(Trent Masterson) 4 dozen cookies
(Wendellatkins-MS) 4 more cans Manwhich Sauce, seasoning for beaver, venison and pig
(Lenawee Raisin-MS) Brownies, Molasses cookies
(Gvannortrick-TM) 2 burner flat cooker, skillet and cooler of ice
(Allen H.-**** Whisperer-TM) 2 gallons Tartar Sauce


STILL NEED:
DESSERTS
MORE DRINKS
2 GRILLS
Large Frying pans for venison, beaver
Grill utensils
Lemon, butter for 150 servings fish
Fish Fry batter for 180 servings


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Put me down for 5 pounds of fish coating which will take care of your 180 servings, couple of hot sauce, 6 sleeves of cups and a bunch of plastic knives and forks and what ever else the other half throws at me.

Gary


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 80 cans of soda a mix of 8 oz and 12 oz I can bring. And 72 bottles of water. Do you still need more beaver meat. If so I can fire up the slow cooker for pulled beaver.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> Put me down for 5 pounds of fish coating which will take care of your 180 servings, couple of hot sauce, 6 sleeves of cups and a bunch of plastic knives and forks and what ever else the other half throws at me.
> 
> Gary


lol. Thank you so much, Gary!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

beaverden said:


> I have 80 cans of soda a mix of 8 oz and 12 oz I can bring. And 72 bottles of water. Do you still need more beaver meat. If so I can fire up the slow cooker for pulled beaver.


Yes, bring beaver!!!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, soda ,water, beaver it is.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Please take into account the thaw time for all meats, Fish need to be thawed for fri. afternoon. Venisons and such for saturday afternoon Makes things so much easier, unless Dennis has other plans, just hook me up with some pie and I cook!!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

beaverden said:


> I have 80 cans of soda a mix of 8 oz and 12 oz I can bring. And 72 bottles of water. Do you still need more beaver meat. If so I can fire up the slow cooker for pulled beaver.


Fantastic Beaverden!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> Please take into account the thaw time for all meats, Fish need to be thawed for fri. afternoon. Venisons and such for saturday afternoon Makes things so much easier, unless Dennis has other plans, just hook me up with some pie and I cook!!


Thanks for the reminder, Dan!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Well everyone, the missus and I are heading out in a few hours and this will be my last complete update posting. PM me for anything and I will respond asap.

(JEFF DUNLAP) 100 Hot dogs and buns
(MTPCA) Pig
(JOHN YAX) 30 lbs. potatoes ...
(JASON NICHOLS ) 15 dozen earsCorn and Cooler
(JOHN CARRETTI) Beaver (2)
(AARON) BBQ sauce
(ED MASSON) Beaver, Venison Burger, 4 cans Manwhich Sauce, Cheese and Crackers , fish cooker with propane
(DAN DARLING )Fish Cooker, 8-12lbs Fish, Foil Pans, paper towels, and Veggies
(NANCY EVERETT) 20 Lbs Potato Salad, 20 Lbs Macaroni Salad, and 3 pks Brownies
(AL SHROEDER) CHIPS (10 bags)
(WALT SMITH) Pig Roaster
(DENNIS MELTON) Paper Products
(MELINDA CRONK) Utensils, 10 foil pans, Butter, Grill, Mustard, Ketchup, bag of Onions, Seasonings
(Joe Velchanski) Venison Sausage, Homemade salsa and chips, couple rolls of foil
(Tamara Masterson) 200 dinner rolls
(Dennis Cronk) Three 20 lb. propane tanks
(Paul Dobbins) Smoked Salmon Cheese balls
(onacall-TM) two moose meatloaf
(Dale Hendershot) Drink coolers
(slicktail-TM) 2 cases pop, garbage bags
(Diana Elliot) jellow/fruit salad, grape salad, potatoe and 5 gallons cole slaw, jello (shots too?) lol
(John Doctor & wife) 17 dozen dinner rolls, 3 salmon, turkey fryer, salad
(Wolf Creek lures-TM) Fry oil
(MIhunter85-TM) Potatoes
(Greg L.-TM) 5 lbs venison Hamburger, ?
(MJH-TM) ?
(Erik Johnson) 30# potatoes, lemon aide mix, seasoning salt for potatoes
(Trent Masterson) 4 dozen cookies
(Wendellatkins-MS) 4 more cans Manwhich Sauce, seasoning for beaver, venison and pig
(Gary Schinske) Fry batter for 180 servings, hot sauce, cups plasticware
(Crystal Johnson) Lots of Lemons
(Beaverden-MS) BEAVER!!! 80 cans soda, 72 water bottles

STILL NEED:
DESSERTS
MORE DRINKS
2GRILLS
Large Frying pans for venison, beaver
Grill utensils
2 gallons Tartar Sauce


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

im already stuffed just reading the menu... :corkysm55:gaga:


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

We need some of them bay fishers to bring us some of them perch and walleyes you all caught this winter and spring!! I will have a cooler waiting!! I will be camped in an old red and white travel trailer about across from motel. Scrounged up some more venison burger about 5lbs. Should be there by thur. eve.


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

The molasses cookies and brownies are baked and packed (8 doz and 5 doz, respectively). When/where do I drop them off for the cookout?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

feedinggrounds said:


> We need some of them bay fishers to bring us some of them perch and walleyes you all caught this winter and spring!! I will have a cooler waiting!! I will be camped in an old red and white travel trailer about across from motel. Scrounged up some more venison burger about 5lbs. Should be there by thur. eve.


Hey Dan,i'll let ya know how many perch an walleyes we have left, and when ya leaving to go over there ?? We might be able to contribute some! 

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

